
How to get Momentum when Fundraising - ashrust
https://medium.com/startup-grind/how-to-get-momentum-when-fundraising-6826ba8c52e2#.gya6w074e
======
Declanomous
From the perspective of someone who works in fundraising for a non-profit, and
has worked for a startup in the past, I find this article really interesting.
A lot of the points here touch on ideas that are well-known in the non-profit
fundraising community. Based on his experiences fundraising, it seems like
startups could draw a lot on fundraising experiences in the non-profit world.
On the flip-side, I've found that my experience in the for-profit world has
been a massive leg-up on the other individuals in the non-profit world.

The more I think about it, the more I see parallels between non-profits and
start-ups. Their day-to-day existence relies on fundraising. There is
generally more work than workers, requiring employees to have a broad skill
set and prioritize work effectively.

One of the biggest things that I think ties start ups and non-profits, is that
their success relies heavily on who is advising them, be it a board,
investors, or other stakeholders. I think good guidance is at least as
important as money for any organization, especially in the beginning.

~~~
ashrust
I haven't worked in non profits but I imagine these techniques work in most
industries, as they're based on scarcity which influences most of us.

